# navy blue suit ....but what color shirt?



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all i have a nevy blue pinstripe suit that i just love and wanted to get some opinions on what color shirt i could wear with it, i have a nice yellow shirt and tie combo that i wore with it before but i wanted to switch it up a little bit


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Kudos to you if you can wear yelllow...not many people can. Shirt color depends on the level of formality, etc. White is the obvious (some say "boring") choice, but it's entirely appropriate if you're attending a serious meeting or a function. My preference is light blue, as I think it looks great with navy blue, expecially when work with a dark purple or green tie. If you go with a solid tie, you could try gingham too. I have never been a big fan of striped shirts with a pinstripe suit...hard to pull off. Just my two cents....


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

The great thing about navy suits is that the colors of shirts you choose are basically limitless.So, almost every color shirt you wear, will look good with a navy suit. However, to help you out, the colors I often wear with a blue suit is light blue, purple,white,pink, or green.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

TMMKC said:


> Kudos to you if you can wear yelllow...not many people can. Shirt color depends on the level of formality, etc. White is the obvious (some say "boring") choice, but it's entirely appropriate if you're attending a serious meeting or a function. My preference is light blue, as I think it looks great with navy blue, expecially when work with a dark purple or green tie. If you go with a solid tie, you could try gingham too. I have never been a big fan of striped shirts with a pinstripe suit...hard to pull off. Just my two cents....


 Thanks for those two cents ,i take all the help i can get! yes i love that yellow shirt but i dont want to make it my norm, perhaps the light blue shirt is something i need to consider as well as just a plain white shirt,kind of a classic, thanks for the help!


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Almost any color will work, but if the suit is pinstripe then wear a solid shirt, not a pinstripe or gingham.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Other colors (pink, lilac, yellow, ecru/cream/eggshell/ivory) are OK once in a while, but white and light blue, not only in solids but also in aptly chosen striped and checked patterns, are at the core of the tasteful shirt wardrobe.

Try a light-blue French (fine) bengal stripe:
https://www.harvieandhudson.com/p/T...Turn_Back_Cuff_Shirts/CL13_Turn_Back_Cuff.htm

Or a blue hairline stripe:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_by=lowestPrice&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=18 36

A slightly more noticeable blue stripe is good too:
(Ascending)&page=1&back=False&canned=

I like hairline stripes b/c of their subtlety. From a distance they look like solids, but someone near enough can see the tiny stripes.

Or to be a tad less formal, go wider:

Keep the ties subdued. If you're wearing a striped shirt and a striped suit together, a solid wine tie can be a fine choice.


----------



## NorthShorer (Apr 17, 2009)

I think a block check shirt from the usual suspects on Jermyn Street looks great with a navy suit.


----------

